# New Member TUG Help



## ransrider (Apr 4, 2021)

Just paid to become a TUG2 member. I would like to know if there is a searchable way to show room layouts of a specific property. Example: would like to see all the different room layouts found at Hilton Grand Vacations Kings' Land on the Big Island, Hawaii. As a new member, not sure how this all works but do appreciate your guidance and help.


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 4, 2021)

The only place I can think of to find that on TUG2 is in the resort review section where the photos are. If you own HGVC, they may have the room floor plans on their website.


----------



## BingoBangoBongo (Apr 4, 2021)

See post 37 in this thread.









						HGVC Detailed Resort & Affiliated Information
					

Casa Ybel Resort 2255 West Gulf Drive, Sanibel Island, FL 33957 Phone: 239-472-3145 | Fax: 239-472-2109  Casa Ybel Resort - HGVC Club Information (point chart, photos, map)  Casa Ybel - Additional HGVC Club Information  Casa Ybel Web Site  Casa Ybel Video #1  Casa Ybel Video #2  Casa Ybel Video #3




					tugbbs.com


----------



## ransrider (Apr 4, 2021)

dioxide45 said:


> The only place I can think of to find that on TUG2 is in the resort review section where the photos are. If you own HGVC, they may have the room floor plans on their website.


Thanks for your answer. HGV does not have room layouts on their website nor in their book. I am a HGV owner and also own with Bluegreen and have found it so nice to have layouts of units like BG does.


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 4, 2021)

these can be/are uploaded by members to review pages if they are available.  if not usually a request here on the forums will provide them (and then we can upload them!)


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 4, 2021)

BingoBangoBongo said:


> See post 37 in this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this is extremely handy, ive added a link to this directly on the review page!


----------



## escanoe (Apr 10, 2021)

ransrider said:


> Just paid to become a TUG2 member. I would like to know if there is a searchable way to show room layouts of a specific property. Example: would like to see all the different room layouts found at Hilton Grand Vacations Kings' Land on the Big Island, Hawaii. As a new member, not sure how this all works but do appreciate your guidance and help.


For HGVC resorts, they are maintained in a sticky thread in the HGVC forum.


----------

